# everyone welcome edveder



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

what up big dog thank you for coming over ,this guy is smart people he knows his stuff and he has alot of midget ho`s ,so give him a warm welcome


----------



## workinhard (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## edvedr (Dec 19, 2003)

whats up guys!!


----------



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

there he is the sexy beast himself


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello hello gentlemen..... I use that term loosely....

Who wants to be first to be banned.... gotta try the powers out... LOL


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey jack thanks for the invite. board looks good.


----------



## steroid (Dec 20, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Crankin'steiN+Dec 19 2003, 11:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crankin'steiN @ Dec 19 2003, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Hello hello gentlemen..... I use that term loosely....

Who wants to be first to be banned.... gotta try the powers out... LOL [/b][/quote]
 Were you playing with my control panel J/K


----------

